# PNW Breeders



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello!

I’m new to this forum and am wanting to get suggestions on breeders in the Pacific Northwest. I’m located in western WA (Puget Sound), but I’m willing to drive to Oregon and possibly Idaho. 

So a little about me first. So I’m a young mid twenties single gal. I have a stable job and will be working from home 3/5 days starting this spring/summer. I have had pets my whole life (horses, Great Danes, dachshunds, cats) and am interested in having a GSD join my life. I’m comfortable with large dogs and setting appropriate boundaries for a pup/dog. I’ve been around a few German and Dutch Shepherds in my day and have always enjoyed them. The dog would live with me and two cats but would be exposed to a lot of other dogs, horses, friends, and family. I’m currently looking to buy my first house and am looking for one with a good sized, fenced backyard. I’m not planning on buying another dog until I have the new house and I’m working from home. 

I’m looking for a dog that would be a good companion and family dog as well as provide some protection for myself. I want a dog with an off switch. This dog would primarily be a pet but I wouldn’t mind getting into dog sports, I’ve just never done them before and don’t have an idea of what I’d like to do. My plan with the dog is to do as many obedience classes as possible, not just the puppy obedience. If I had to guess, I’m looking for a lower to medium drive dog overall. I’d like a qualified and reputable breeder that does all the health testing and is good at matching to a home. I’m not sure what lines to look for (still learning!) but am open to suggestions. I have colors that I like but I’m not limiting my search on color, that’s just an added bonus in my mind. I also have a price range I’d like to stay under (I’m hoping I could find something under $1500, $1200 would be even better). 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sending you a PM. YOu can't respond but you should be able to read.


----------



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> Sending you a PM. YOu can't respond but you should be able to read.


I couldn’t see the post until I join the FB group. So I sent a request.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know of two working dog breeders in your area. I've not met them personally, but I know people that have and had dogs from their breeding, and I'm comfortable recommending them. 

Suzanne Eviston in Washington:

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada
The website doesn't seem to have been updated for a while now, but perhaps you can contact her through facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/suzanne.eviston

Also check out HausReid German Shepherds in Oregon. I know a few people with HausReid dogs, and they were all healthy, with good temperaments, and the drive and work ethic the sport people expected. The website is pretty bare-bones, which turns some people off, but contact them if you want to learn more.
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions! I sincerely appreciate it. I want to make sure that whatever I end up with is a great match. 

Oh and I’m not sure I said this originally, but I won’t be getting a puppy until spring/summer. My work has to get fully set up for telework and I’m taking a trip to Scotland. I don’t want the puppy to deal with my commuting and I don’t want to have to find someone to watch a young pup. So, I’m waiting until after those events. Plus, I want to be well informed and it gives me research time.


----------



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

I’ve been researching all the breeders mentioned. I like the looks of a lot of them! A few of them are essentially right in my backyard so to say. 

I have a question, some dogs have a roached back. Is that desired?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Coreyyj said:


> I’ve been researching all the breeders mentioned. I like the looks of a lot of them! A few of them are essentially right in my backyard so to say.
> 
> I have a question, some dogs have a roached back. Is that desired?


I'm not sure about desired, but roached backs are common in west German showlines.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why do some breeders put only portraits up on their websites? Any GSD's head looks good.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

THE TOPLINE , AGAIN |

There was a 17 page discussion of roached backs in pedigreedatabase in 2012: What does a straight back gsd and roach back dog look like - Page 1

If you google images german shepherd roached back you will get hundreds of images and a variety of toplines. Be aware though that a static photo sometimes does not accurately portray the dog's natural stance since the influence of shows makes some people think an exaggerated stack makes the dog look more show worthy. When you see the dog walking and standing naturally it may look quite different from the photo.


----------



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for the links! I personally don’t understand why people think the roach looks good, but to each their own. Even though I’m months out, I’m excited to get a pup!


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Coreyyj said:


> Thanks for the links! I personally don’t understand why people think the roach looks good, but to each their own. Even though I’m months out, I’m excited to get a pup!


Non-roach back.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

*Non-roach backs*

Non-roach backs


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

*Non-roach backs*

Non-roach backs


----------



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

Yep, that's the conformation I like. Functional and aesthetically pleasing. 


One more question. So you all have given me a good starting list to look at for breeders. Would you suggest contacting every single one? I guess I'm a little stuck on narrowing them down. My last dog was a rescue (Great Dane) so I haven't had to vet breeders recently.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Coreyyj said:


> Yep, that's the conformation I like. Functional and aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> One more question. So you all have given me a good starting list to look at for breeders. Would you suggest contacting every single one? I guess I'm a little stuck on narrowing them down. My last dog was a rescue (Great Dane) so I haven't had to vet breeders recently.


I just wanted to show other puppy buyers who will be looking at this thread what the correct GSD conformation looks like. Btw, the B&W image is of a VA dog in 1966, before there was a separation between showlines and working lines. The best conformation WLs still look like that.

How many you contact depends totally on you. If you are happy with one, then one is enough. Just send out a list of what you are looking for, then narrow them down based on how they respond and who you feel you can trust. Read their page on warranties and policies to see if you are OK with the terms.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Just gonna throw in here - my boy is 3/4 WGSL and 1/4 WL out of Vom HausReid in OR - she primarily breeds working lines but has one or two really nice moderate WGSLs. No roach. The picture is him at 10 months I think? Not the best pictures and his coat is a little wavy so it obscures his topline a bit. But he’s moderately structured, and is still filling out. Great dog, good drives, very solid temperament, not a lick fearful or sketchy, confident, and very stable.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Couple more for fun! Same day as the stack. Doin some biting.  Pictures courtesy of Rei.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice dog. Nice image. I'm also into photography so I appreciate well taken dog photos. Really a lot of breeders s/d invest in a decent camera and lens and learn how to use it. A good one costs for about $450 on holiday sales.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

@Shepdad

Thanks! Can’t say I disagree there. Would love to see my breeder takes some better pictures of her dogs, but I do understand she’s a busy woman (also runs a training/boarding facility) so that’s not her primary objective. Her dogs and local reputation sell themselves, so I guess it makes sense. Not saying I wouldn’t love to take pictures of them for her though!


----------



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

Oh lovely dog and pictures! 

So far I have contacted Vom Reidhus and Schraderhaus, but haven’t received responses from either. I guess we shall see! I’m going to go over all the suggestions again tonight, maybe make an excel spreadsheet like the nerd I am. Haha.


----------



## Spndogs81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure if this counts as hijacking or not... if so, apologies to Coreyyj.

Spetzio, your boy is gorgeous, and I really like what you've had to say about his temperament. I wonder if you'd be willing to share more about your experience with his breeder/her dogs. 

I'm also in Oregon, and came across the Vom HausReid website, and like others have said, it's quite bare bones! Logged on here to ask if anyone had any experience with them, but then saw your comment on this thread!


----------



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

Spndogs81 said:


> Not sure if this counts as hijacking or not... if so, apologies to Coreyyj.
> 
> Spetzio, your boy is gorgeous, and I really like what you've had to say about his temperament. I wonder if you'd be willing to share more about your experience with his breeder/her dogs.
> 
> I'm also in Oregon, and came across the Vom HausReid website, and like others have said, it's quite bare bones! Logged on here to ask if anyone had any experience with them, but then saw your comment on this thread!


I don’t think it’s hijacking at all! I’d like to know this information as well.


----------



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

Well it looks like my puppy search is on hold. I rescued a GSD that was in a neglectful situation over the weekend. She was found running the streets with a chow. She was stinky, matted, skinny, and had a giant open wound on the underside of her neck where the old owners let a collar grow into her. Poor thing has a giant gash there that was infected and swollen. She was also wearing a too small harness that was opening up her skin near her elbows and on her ribs. I took her to the vet and the wound is now clean and she’s on antibiotics. They guess she is in the 6-8 month range. I believe she’s purebred from looking at her. She’s a dark sable and so sweet!

I tried to find the owners and she doesn’t have a microchip. With her condition, I wouldn’t have given her back anyway, but I still looked.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a lucky dog. Make sure you protect yourself legally as the owner can show up and get you charged with a stolen dog, at least in our county. This is from personal experience when an AC officer told me this. Having pictures of the injuries and a detailed, dated report from the vet can help you sue back the owner for animal abuse/neglect if you need proof. I hope she will work out for you as she so deserves it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> What a lucky dog. Make sure you protect yourself legally as the owner can show up and get you charged with a stolen dog, at least in our county. This is from personal experience when an AC officer told me this. Having pictures of the injuries and a detailed, dated report from the vet can help you sue back the owner for animal abuse/neglect if you need proof. I hope she will work out for you as she so deserves it. Please keep us posted.


Oh good idea! I’ve got a detailed vet report and I’ll take the pictures tonight. Whoever the old owner is, they really suck.


----------

